# Blu-ray/UDF 2.50 Reading/Writing Support In FreeBSD?



## RobinHood (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been considering using FreeBSD on my server.  I'm hoping to find a Linux flavor or BSD distribution that is capable of creating Blu-ray disc images (which, for one, involves being able to write UDF 2.50, I believe).

I was actually fairly surprised to find such a lack of discussion about the Blu-ray medium/format here on the forums.  Is this a capability of FreeBSD?  What program would you use to do something like this?

Thanks for the help!


----------

